# Maximum Pump Extreme Loggers needed!



## heavyiron (Jul 26, 2013)

*I need 5 loggers with a good rep and post count to do detailed logs for a tub of free Maximum Pump Extreme!*
*
Please let me know why you should be chosen to log.

Thanks!
*
*Maximum Pump Extreme*








*-The most complete pre-workout drink on the market!*
-Available in 3 flavors: watermelon, fruit punch & lemon ice.
-30 servings per container





​ 


*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Maximum Pump*


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 26, 2013)

I like free stuff and occasionally lift weights.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gonna run TB-500 log for you, I wouldn't mind running a separate log for this long overdue preworkout product,  so choose me and save some money on postage ;-)

I am a regular poster on this board and I meet all the requirements.
Also I have been off pre workouts and stimulants for 3 weeks now, so I should really feel the buzz.


----------



## Stillgrowing (Jul 26, 2013)

I would like to try it


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 26, 2013)

So can I just put in for wanting to log every product lol!!


----------



## Dannie (Jul 26, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> So can I just put in for wanting to log every product lol!!


Wouldn't go that far lol


----------



## independent (Jul 28, 2013)

Im down to give it a fair review.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2013)

IMF is coming out with some new goodies!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't log it, but I can write a detailed review and post It here, and on elitebodytuneup.com 

Let me know. The review will be in depth and straight forward with an end rating and so on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2013)

Good applicants in here guys!

Lets keep them coming!

Thanks!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 29, 2013)

Great opportunity here guys, iml has some very high quality products and I'm so stoked to see a pre work out drink on the line! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 30, 2013)

Good ingredients, but i'll stick with meth


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd log it for IML I'm currently. Few weeks out from nationals and plan on staying in good shape as I'm heading to the Olympia. I train daily and am currently not running any OTC supps so the review would be very fair.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 30, 2013)

The lemon ice sounds tasty.


----------



## s2h (Jul 30, 2013)

Stuff looks tasty....nice to see IML mixing there product profiles..


----------



## Mike Conley (Jul 30, 2013)

I would love to try it but understanding I'm new I would expect others to get perks before I do. However I could add it to my daily M sten journal.


----------



## jadean (Jul 30, 2013)

finishing up my log for a sponsor on here and probaly going to cruise for awhile. I would like to give this a shot during my cruise to help keep my strength and intensity up. pics and vids no problem heavy


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 30, 2013)

Heavy I'm rocking and rolling right now with a trial protocol I designed that I'll release later. And adding in a great pre workout supp will be awesome as I haven't used a pre work out since jacked about 6 months ago. 

Let me write yall a review dang nambit!!  Lol



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Intense (Jul 30, 2013)

I would be up for logging it, mainly to try something new as I haven't really used preworkouts in over a year. I just like to log, it keeps me tracking my progress.


Do you have any idea how much caff per scoop?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2013)

The guys below please PM me a name and ship addy. You must reside in the USA and agree to a log.

*bigmoe65
**D-Lats*
*jadean
**OldSchoolLifter*
*Intense*


----------



## oufinny (Jul 31, 2013)

Me too me too! No worries I'm going to buy some next anyways.


----------



## kboy (Jul 31, 2013)

Good choices Heavy.......


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 31, 2013)

Great list of guys! Wish i would have seen this thread sooner..im looking forward to see how this treats yall. Hoping someone is trying the lemon ice


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 31, 2013)

Ah shit! Can someone relieve it in the US and ship it to me? Ill pay shipping no problems. Pm me if you can there might be an anabolic treat for you in return  I really want to run some IML products. PM Me if you would be interested in this deal.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 31, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Ah shit! Can someone relieve it in the US and ship it to me? Ill pay shipping no problems. Pm me if you can there might be an anabolic treat for you in return  I really want to run some IML products. PM Me if you would be interested in this deal.



You got pm my brother. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 31, 2013)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Great list of guys! Wish i would have seen this thread sooner..im looking forward to see how this treats yall. Hoping someone is trying the lemon ice



I'm really interested in the lemon ice or fruit punch. So freaking jacked to try an iml pre workout drink. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 31, 2013)

LEMON ICE!!!! Please


----------



## Intense (Jul 31, 2013)

Info sent, Thanks Heavy!


----------



## independent (Aug 1, 2013)

Sweet. Thanks so much!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 2, 2013)

Good choices!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 4, 2013)

I look forward to these logs.  I'm like to hear about any IML products.  They're usually freakin great!


----------



## jtip1810 (Aug 4, 2013)

I wouldn't mind trying a good pre workout Lemon Ice sound good sign me up Heavy!!!!


----------



## futureMrO (Aug 5, 2013)

i would  like to log it for you, i currently am on no sups so i would be a good base to test it off of.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 10, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> The guys below please PM me a name and ship addy. You must reside in the USA and agree to a log.
> 
> *bigmoe65
> **D-Lats*
> ...


Shipping said these all went out on Thursday afternoon so you guys should be seeing the Max Pump soon.

Thanks!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 10, 2013)

Wo0t, Cant wait for Monday for my first dose.

Thank you IML! Review coming soon.


----------



## jadean (Aug 12, 2013)

Bama! Going to start mine today. what section should we log in heavy?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 12, 2013)

Ran mine in 2 seperate doses yesterday for 2 different workouts, and another 2 a day for today as well. 

Review will come in a few more days. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

